# [SOLVED] busybox problem

## ksersanus

Witam

otóż mam następujący problem.

po aktualizaji na nowe glibc zrobiłem emerge world.

I niestety mam problem z kompilajcą jądra.

Emerge info:

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 Jul 2007 11:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 acl alsa amd64 apm avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetotch cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr esd ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg libg++ lm_sensors mad midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre perl pppd python readline reflection sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl symlink tcpd theora tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode v4l vorbis wifi xine xinerama xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd_hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

po poleceniu genkernel, widać że kompiluje się jądro, moduły i własnie przy busybox się wykłada.

końcówka loga genkernela:

  CC libbb/parse_mode.o

  CC libbb/parse_number.o

  CC libbb/perror_msg.o

  CC libbb/perror_msg_and_die.o

  CC libbb/perror_nomsg.o

  CC libbb/perror_nomsg_and_die.o

  CC libbb/print_file.o

  CC libbb/printf.o

  CC libbb/process_escape_sequence.o

  CC libbb/procps.o

/var/tmp/genkernel/13798.5872.19089.6226/busybox-1.1.3+gentoo/libbb/procps.c:15:22: error: asm/page.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/genkernel/13798.5872.19089.6226/busybox-1.1.3+gentoo/libbb/procps.o] Error 1

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.6[0m

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log...

Teraz niestety moje gentoo jest bardzo niestabilne - w zasadzie wejście na X kończy się padem notka. (Oczywiście wcześniej wszytko było ok)

Dadam że po "emerge world" , wykonałem "revdep-rebuild", jeszcze raz emergewałem busybox, jajko, glibc , ale nic.

Wersja busybox sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2

Wersja jądra sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8

Bardzo proszę o pomoc bo sam już nie wiem co zrobić , a na tak niestabilnym systemie nie da się pracować  :Sad: .

Z góry dziękiLast edited by ksersanus on Fri Jul 27, 2007 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

mi pomogła reinstalacja gcc,glibc i binutils

----------

## ksersanus

zrobię tak jak napisałeś w podanej kolejności. Narazie się kompiluje gcc. Ciekaw jestem czy coś to da.

----------

## ksersanus

Przekompilowałem gcc,glibc i binutils i to w takiej kolejności. Niestety to nie było to. Zacząłem szukać innego pakietu któr zainstaowałem wraz z glibc. Winowajcą był linux-headers-2.6.20-r2, zamaskowałem go powróciłem do wersji 2.17 , "emerge world" i z tego co widzę narazie wszystko hula jak należy.

----------

## dafi

Spróbuj też kompilować jajko ręcznie. Nie wiem dlaczego, ale od czasu do czasu szwankuje mi genkernel. Przerzuciłem sie na "ręczną" kompilację.

----------

## ksersanus

Po zainstalowaniu nowej wersji genkernela wszystko wróciło do normy. 

Jedynym problemem jaki miałem to zwieszanie się X, wróciłem do starszych sterowników nviidi, i teraz nie ma najmniejszych problemów.

dzięki za pomoc  :Smile: 

A jak będę miał chwilę siądę do ręcznej kompilacji jądra.

----------

